# Serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen



## Javaprogrammer (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich habe vor mit Java über die Serielle Schnittstelle und einen Chipkartenleser ein Zeiterfassungssystem zu programmieren.
Hat jemand  erfahrung wie man mit Java die Serielle Schnittstelle anspricht oder eine gute Seite wo man genauere Informationen dazu bekommt.
Thanks


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Februar 2004)

Follgende Klassen sollten für dich von Interresse sein:
DataInputStream, CommPortIdentifier,  CommPort
finden sich unter javax.comm


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Februar 2004)

Servus!

http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/downloads/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Javaprogrammer (4. Februar 2004)

Die ganzen packages von sun hab ich mir schon besorgt, leider läuft das ganze nicht wirklich so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Habe auch schon einige  relativ unfangreiche Beispielprogrammeaus dem Netz gezogen, mir würde aber ein einfaches Programm reichen welches einfach nur mal den Seriellen Port anspricht. Damit ich testen kann ob es an meiner Hardware oder am Programm liegt.


----------



## melmager (4. Februar 2004)

http://www.cardcontact.de/

hilft eventuell weiter


----------



## MichiM (4. April 2008)

Hallo,

im Download-Center bei Sun werden die Pakete für versch. Plattformen angeboten, bis auf Windows natürlich, denn da kostet es ja was.

Heißt das nun, dass man sich bei Anprechen der seriellen Schnittstelle über Java in jedem Fall plattformabhängig macht und für jedes System die passende Bibliothek einbinden muss? Alternativen gibt es keine?


----------

